# Swmbos first and new car - vuaxhall adam slam



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

So the fiancée just purchased this little cracker.

Never meant to end up with top of range version but oh well.

You all know what swmbos are like she wanted it and no matter what I said there's no changing their minds :lol:

I think it meant even be a detailing world first. Not seen one on here yet.

Should be picking it up this week.

I have advised to manager and sales guy not to touch it. 
They have agreed. I told them I would rather have it handed to me filthy than them touching it.

Plan is to polish to perfect - ceramic everything. 
Cquartz cquk base 1 layer
Ads artdechem 2 coats 
Gtechniq exo final coat

G1 on glass - g5 ontop.

Ads artderim on wheels.

Plastics in cquartz dlux



















Car has most upgrades - sports pack, 18's, carbon pack, screen link inside, star lighting in roof lining.

C and c welcome. Will post updates when I start to clean it up :devil:


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks good. It will look like nothing else when you have finished with it.

What's the colour, is it black? I'm only asking as my sister has the pearlescent grey and that looks black in some lights...

Looking forward to the write up.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Brigham1806 said:


> Looks good. It will look like nothing else when you have finished with it.
> 
> What's the colour, is it black? I'm only asking as my sister has the pearlescent grey and that looks black in some lights...
> 
> Looking forward to the write up.


Yeah it's black. Thanks. It better look good. She's wanting to use all best stuff 

Pretty cool cars lol. Your sister like hers?

Any pics of grey? Sounds nice


----------



## Camshi (Dec 2, 2012)

Colour code is Carbon Flash, it's got a carbon effect and gets hints of grey, replaced VX's old paint code 

Enjoy, I'm waiting on delivery of a Brand New Facelift Insignia SRi VX-Line and the Garage has been told I want it how it comes off the transporter, and that's that lol.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Rascal_69 said:


> Yeah it's black. Thanks. It better look good. She's wanting to use all best stuff
> 
> Pretty cool cars lol. Your sister like hers?
> 
> Any pics of grey? Sounds nice


Ill post some up later although it's a corsa 'shoulda mentioned that' silly me .

We went for an Adam but insurance was just too high for her compared to a corsa. No idea why...

Really nice nippy cars


----------



## Camshi (Dec 2, 2012)

Brig, your sis' car could be the replacement to Tech Grey a lovely colour as it was, which is now Asteroid Grey, a mix between Tech & Pepperdust, a colour launched with the new Meriva, also an exceptional colour now launched with the New Corsa VXR Clubsport


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Brigham1806 said:


> Ill post some up later although it's a corsa 'shoulda mentioned that' silly me .
> 
> We went for an Adam but insurance was just too high for her compared to a corsa. No idea why...
> 
> Really nice nippy cars


Awww. Don't see many Adams at all. 
This was over 16k. We actually went in to get a glam model in white with black roof.

She has got her test at end of month so I have it couple of weeks to get ready.

I have so many ceramics am stuck on what to use but I think my plan above sounds good and should offer loads of protection.

Will also use gtechniq I1 and l1 on seats and carpets etc.

Hope she looks after it. I will be doing the washing no doubt. Think I will get hydro for monthly top up.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

well you got the gear to pamper her with :thumb:


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks cool, good choice


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

nice car

but why all the different makes of sealants ?

stick with one ,then you wont have any bonding issues or longevity

any of them are very good ,but would be better if the paint ,wheels,glass,etc all came from one manufacturer


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

My youngest daughter has a yellow Adam slam with a black roof


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> My youngest daughter has a yellow Adam slam with a black roof


Awesome. There such a rare slight. I have only seen one on the road so far. A white one.

Me and mrs play a little game everytime we are out. Is count how many corsas we see compared to Adams. Still not seen any Adams since starting and we counting 20+ corsas depending length of drive lol.

How sad :lol: makes her happy. She feels unique lol


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Nice wee car mate, I've only seen 2 on the road and both were on the M-8. 

Any pics of what the headlining looks like?


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking forward to the pictures once it's been detailed. 

Cool looking car, although I'm still not sure what the marketing team were drinking when they came up with the model name though.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

DOBE said:


> Nice wee car mate, I've only seen 2 on the road and both were on the M-8.
> 
> Any pics of what the headlining looks like?


Don't have any of my own pics

http://www.greenmotor.co.uk/2012/07/vauxhall-adam-pictures-released.html?m=1

Few pics down shows an image of it


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Z4-35i said:


> Looking forward to the pictures once it's been detailed.
> 
> Cool looking car, although I'm still not sure what the marketing team were drinking when they came up with the model name though.


Adam part?

It's named after Opels founder. Adam Opel.

Alittle like how Ferrari named Enzo after one of there guys lol


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

That looks cracking, who doesn't like a bit of interior led action.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

How did you post the picture without uploading it to your photobucket? 

Yeah it's pretty cool. She also got interior light package thingy. You can change the colour of interior lights between 7 different colours lol.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks lovely buddy, cant wait to see the finished article. Glad to hear dealer has agreed not to touch it.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Rascal_69 said:


> How did you post the picture without uploading it to your photobucket?


Save the image on my iPad then post the pic through tapatalk. :thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

DOBE said:


> Save the image on my iPad then post the pic through tapatalk. :thumb:


Maybe I should use a tapatalk then instead of always saying no to it lol

Thanks saves uploading everything to my photobucket


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> Looks lovely buddy, cant wait to see the finished article. Glad to hear dealer has agreed not to touch it.


Yeah paid final deposit on Saturday there and women thought I was wierd lol.

But has agreed to hand over the car dirty 

No doubt there will be marks. As they would've cleaned it quickly before putting in showroom and also marks from folk touching it etc.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

My nephew bought a new corsa VXR from a vauxhall garage near parkhead last year and told them not to touch it, but the buggers did and it's got quite a few swirls here and there.

Lucky it's white and not really noticeable, but it does do his head in.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I done my mrs big sisters car little while back. 

She's not washed it since. But anyway 

I noticed buffer marks all over it :/ really shocking


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

My girlfriend is after one of these. You will have to keep us posted what its like.

Looks brill.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

moono16v said:


> My girlfriend is after one of these. You will have to keep us posted what its like.
> 
> Looks brill.


Don't think I will get it often. Maybe every week for a wash :lol:

That's about it lol.

Should be good fun car.

Things I have read up on is that - headlights are meant to be crap. Lots are upgrading.

Exhaust can blow. But will be sorted under warranty as they come with lifetime warranty so should be trouble free


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

these look funky little cars and I am liking the look of that ne and im sure once you have finished with it it will look even better


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

very nice,quite like the adam


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Collect on Thursday all going well.

Just insurance to sort


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

congrats on wife's new car, seldom see these on road, i have only seen like 3 so far?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep very rare. 

I have only seen one for far. A white one.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

We've had ours for 10 months now with no issues to report. There's a few on the roads near us but they are all different specs etc. We have an all grey one.

Really pleased with the options we went with, there's definitely enough to choose from!

I'm sure she will enjoy her new car!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> nice car
> 
> but why all the different makes of sealants ?
> 
> ...


Thats what i was thinking , and with trying a few things im not a 100% it will add a great deal more to the colour i may be wrong, very nice little moter lucky girl


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah not many about ATM

Look forward to when they bring the vxr version out though :lol:

I work for a Vauxhall parts and styling company but haven't really had many people ask about these yet, Spose they will in a couple years when there's some second hand ones knocking about


----------



## wezra (Sep 12, 2010)

One of the girls who works in the unit next door has a lovely maroon red Adam with a white roof.

Nice little motor and the starry night roof is fun!

Sadly she reversed into one of colleagues parked cars the other week so it's awaiting repairs to the stoved in bumper!

Not seen many on the road though, seen probably 30 corsa vxrs locally to Adams


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Picked up tonight. Tomorrow will start on detail


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> nice car
> 
> but why all the different makes of sealants ?
> 
> ...


Why you think that? Both Matt and Alfred never said artdechem will have bonding issues.

Reason for different stuff is there my open bottles. Last thing I want to do is open another 1 or 2 coatings to have sitting opened.

I have seen others use say cquartz then top up with polish angel cosmic.

G1 for glass as so far has proved to me is only durable coating for glass. 
I could and might try the ads artdeglass to give it a trial.

Ads artdewheel for wheels to test. Also new to me.

Cquk to use up my remaining bottle. Before it's only good for the bin. 
Ads artdechem to test and trial it.

So mostly ads stuff. Only a couple of other brands.

Hope this answers and explains my reasons.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice little car. I've seen quite a few around the Wirral/Cheshire area. There's a deep purple one near us with a silver roof (I think) and a lime green one near my work. I sat in one at the Geneva Motor Show last year but just found it a little cramped (more Fiat 500 sized than DS3 to my eyes). But all the same, very very nicely finished! And a bit different. Enjoy using all your toys on it!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Nice looking car Arfan, I m sure you can't wait to crack your new toys


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Started today


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Keep us posted with piccies matey. 

Elliott.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

moono16v said:


> Keep us posted with piccies matey.
> 
> Elliott.


Will start a new thread once done.

Should hopefully get machining done and completed today.

A final stage of refining.

Anyway quick pic


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

looks very nice that, the wife was interested in one of these. nice list of options too


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good cant wait to see it all finished


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Funny little car, looks rather marred in that photo. Any thoughts on the Duetto? Compared to say a DAS-6 PRO? And the '15?


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ebbe J said:


> Funny little car, looks rather marred in that photo. Any thoughts on the Duetto? Compared to say a DAS-6 PRO? And the '15?
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


It is marred alittle. The gyeon clay seemed really harsh. Worse than my clay mitt. Disappointed. Marring is coming out easy. The swirls and deeper marks which is taking the time. 3 hits in total.

Never had a da6 pro.

I do like the dualetto. Has more power on lower speeds compared to 15es. 
The smaller throw is good is getting to areas where sometimes the 15 struggles.

Really smooth. As with all rupes big foots.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks kinda cool. My Mrs wants one of these but I'm trying to persuade her to get a 500 Abarth instead.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> Looks kinda cool. My Mrs wants one of these but I'm trying to persuade her to get a 500 Abarth instead.


The fiat 500 is so common I think .

But the abarth is a winner 

If this wasn't my mrs first car then it would be faster car. 
She's happy. If she's happy am happy as it makes it a quiet life for me :lol:

To me it feels like it doesn't move. 70hp feels bad. But I drive a 420hp evo with ball bearing turbo for fast spool


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice car, looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> The fiat 500 is so common I think .
> 
> But the abarth is a winner
> 
> ...


I've never liked Vauxhalls and as you can guess I'm a bit of a Fiat fan.

We had a five minute test drive in an Adam and she seemed to like it, I don't think we were in the car long enough to say. She has a Corsa now so don't mind sticking with Vauxhall.

You're right, 500s are quite common, Abarths not so much and Adams even less so.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> I've never liked Vauxhalls and as you can guess I'm a bit of a Fiat fan.
> 
> We had a five minute test drive in an Adam and she seemed to like it, I don't think we were in the car long enough to say. She has a Corsa now so don't mind sticking with Vauxhall.
> 
> You're right, 500s are quite common, Abarths not so much and Adams even less so.


Yeah it was between a normal fiat 500 or adam it would be adam.
But adam or abarth defo the abarth


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Rascal_69 said:


> It is marred alittle. The gyeon clay seemed really harsh. Worse than my clay mitt. Disappointed. Marring is coming out easy. The swirls and deeper marks which is taking the time. 3 hits in total.
> 
> Never had a da6 pro.
> 
> ...


Not good with the clay - good thing there's so many other quality products out there. I keep coming back to Zaino clay. I really like the size of the "das-6 pro"-like china machines, I have a danish one of the same kind, but the vibrations... :wall: For larger areas I've no problems using the LHR15es, but on bumpers or generally tighter areas I want a small machine.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah am still waiting on mini rupes. 

I think with the 3 rupes machines I won't need to use any other machines really. 

Well I hope so lol


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Cool cars these, great how personalisable these are, rather than the god awful body kits and crap wheels people like to put on their cars lol. Makes a lovely change rather than being stuck in traffic next to 20 odd corsas and fiestas and clios zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Does make me laugh when people say cars like this are 'nippy' when the fastest model does 0-60 in 11.1 seconds :lol:

Really nice colour too:thumb:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

jayz_son said:


> Cool cars these, great how personalisable these are, rather than the god awful body kits and crap wheels people like to put on their cars lol. Makes a lovely change rather than being stuck in traffic next to 20 odd corsas and fiestas and clios zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Does make me laugh when people say cars like this are 'nippy' when the fastest model does 0-60 in 11.1 seconds :lol:
> 
> Really nice colour too:thumb:


Ano. Girlfriend was like its quite fast I was laughing.

I was like were not even moving :lol:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> Ano. Girlfriend was like its quite fast I was laughing.
> 
> I was like were not even moving :lol:


Are any of these turbo charged?. my clio is the little 1.2 turbo and although the 0-60 is similar it does make it feel faster than it is, prob down to small turbos with little lag


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> Are any of these turbo charged?. my clio is the little 1.2 turbo and although the 0-60 is similar it does make it feel faster than it is, prob down to small turbos with little lag


No the Adam is only available in 1.2l petrol 70ps
And a 1.4l 100ps


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

Great car, really stylish and well made, just a wee shame about the name, I reckon you can get away with it when it comes to some fancy names like Enzo but Adam doesn't quite sound as original... Now we wait Ford Henry and Porsche Ferdinand


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> No the Adam is only available in 1.2l petrol 70ps
> And a 1.4l 100ps


I remember reading "no diesels". Shame they never put the 1.4T 120 in them like the corsa, that would be a mildy quick car.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

The other half's niece has one.. kind of a purple/blue colour.... she was most amused whn i asked to look under the bonnet


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Christian6984 said:


> I remember reading "no diesels". Shame they never put the 1.4T 120 in them like the corsa, that would be a mildy quick car.


Talks about a 1l engine.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

enc said:


> The other half's niece has one.. kind of a purple/blue colour.... she was most amused whn i asked to look under the bonnet


Lol why she not amused.


----------

